# Vintage AMP - Need Help



## industrial (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Looking for some info here. I have a Vintage Scholz Research & Development, Inc. (Dude from Boston (the band)) AMP serial # 813436. Pics can be seen @ Misc equipment for trade - Brantford Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Brantford Canada.

Info I could find is @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scholz_Research_&_Development,_Inc.

I think it is a modified GBX cab.

Any idea what this thing is worth???

Thanks..


----------



## funfun (Nov 6, 2010)

It depends on the market and how the economy is doing. It depends on where you advertise and who sees it.
I've never heard of it before so it may be hard to sell or find out it's value. Good luck.


----------

